

Dude, chill out: RIM director goes on angry rant against 'critics' - bdking
http://www.itworld.com/mobile-wireless/249456/dude-chill-out-rim-director-goes-angry-rant-against-critics

======
bradleyland
Defensive comments like this reveal something deeper about a company. The
leadership continues to believe that they couldn't have done anything
differently that would change their current circumstance. This is a dangerous
indicator that they'll continue doing the same things.

------
herge
I am really happy to not work for RIM. They were a premier tech company 5
years ago but now they are visibly circling the toilet. It must be a very
unpleasant place to work.

